# TPMS and loss of coolant



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

I took my Cruze in today for a tire rotation and loss of coolant in the reservoir.

After driving about 15 miles from the dealer, I received a Service Tire Monitor System message in my dash display. I checked the tire pressure of the vehicle and noticed the front driver side tire was not getting a reading. Is there anything that I can do to reset the system or do I need to go back to the dealer?

















Secondly, I had them take a look at my coolant system because I have lost about 1 inch of coolant in the reservoir since buying the car in March (7,000 miles in). They inspected for leaks and did a pressure test and found none. There is no coolant smell like being reported in other vehicles on this forum. Any advice on how to approach this further? It is my understanding you should not be losing coolant at all.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey there, welcome to CruzeTalk. 

Take the car to the dealer. They'll be able to replace your TPMS sensor. That should be covered under the bumper to bumper warranty. I can't say remember of anyone elses fail on them. I'd chalk this one up for a vendor defect, whoever makes those TPMS sensors. 

As for the coolant, continue to keep an eye on it to see if drops further. It might have been a small air pocket inside the engine that caused the level to drop. It should indeed not be dropping at all as it's a sealed system. The important thing is that you have a record that you went into the dealership, you had them run tests, and they found nothing. If your car ends up losing more coolant, the issue will be covered regardless of what mileage this occurs, if related. 

If you have any trouble with your dealership at any point, contact GM customer support and file a case with them. They'll see to it that your issues get resolved in a timely and professional manner.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks.

I went out to inspect the vehicle this morning to see if they added coolant. I noticed they overfilled. Is this going to cause damage to my vehicle?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

MIPS64 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I went out to inspect the vehicle this morning to see if they added coolant. I noticed they overfilled. Is this going to cause damage to my vehicle?


No.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to my dealer, the cap on the coolant reservior is designed to allow excess pressure out. If your coolant level is dropping, it could be because of evaporation based pressure build up. Mine drops slightly over time but I don't have the coolant smell that others have reported.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh - welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

I noticed the cap was very easy to turn compared to my previous vehicle, which you had to press down and turn like a perscription pill bottle. So I can imagine vapors getting out, or perhaps an air pocket. I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If your reservoir is 1" low it is probably only 1-2 pints of coolant but boy did they overfill it. Even though it won't hurt anything (just as being 1" low won't) it shouldn't be that high when the engine is hot.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

You can reset the tire sensor yourself- I had to do it after my dealer didn't reset one tire after a rotation. There are instructions on Cruzetalk for this. If involves letting pressure out of the tire until you hear a beep and then filling the tire again until you hear a beep. It was easy to do.

Update- I found the instructions:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/6342-how-match-tpms-sensors-after-tire-rotation.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> You can reset the tire sensor yourself- I had to do it after my dealer didn't reset one tire after a rotation. There are instructions on Cruzetalk for this. If involves letting pressure out of the tire until you hear a beep and then filling the tire again until you hear a beep. It was easy to do.
> 
> Update- I found the instructions:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/6342-how-match-tpms-sensors-after-tire-rotation.html


These may not work with the 2012s (depends on manufacturing date) and definitely won't work with the 2013s.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Worked on my 2012 LT- but mine was built in July 2011.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That TPMS reset works on my 2012 made in August 2011. IIRC it was around December 2011 when they updated the software to take that workaround out of it.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I took it in this afternoon. They did another reset just by walking around the vehicle and tapping a wand against them. No more error and the tire is being detected. When the error occured it happened about 10 miles after leaving the dealer. I have driven at least 50 since then so I think I am good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MIPS64 said:


> I took it in this afternoon. They did another reset just by walking around the vehicle and tapping a wand against them. No more error and the tire is being detected. When the error occured it happened about 10 miles after leaving the dealer. I have driven at least 50 since then so I think I am good.




MIPS64,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get your TPMS fixed for you. If you continue to see a loss in coolant I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealer and I would also like you to contact me with details. I am always here and happy to help in any way that I can so please feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

